# Does anyone recognise Spyder - with a picture



## Doncella (30 September 2010)

Here is Spyder competing in Ireland (I think) as a Welsh Junior Team horse about 4 years ago.
He also competed at Keysoe and Addingham.
He is 15.2 Welsh D x Hanovarian.
What this picture doesn't show is that his off hind had a white sock.
Believed in South of England now.
Any news wanted on this lovely little horse.


----------



## JaneyP (3 October 2010)

How lond ago did you sell him could south of England mean Oxfordshire ? ?


----------



## Doncella (3 October 2010)

I sold him about 3 years ago, he was sold on again after about 6 months to a family on the south coast.  Due to the recession they advertised him and thereafter I lost touch.  He was doing PC dressage having competed up to Medium level under BD rules.


----------



## millimoo (4 October 2010)

There's a jls Spyder registered on British Dressage - was competed by 'Ms H Stevens' until 2007, a lot of that in Wales. Then ridden by a Mr M Burnett until mid 2008 up to Advanced Medium. There's now a recent result from August 2010 at Moreton EC Area Festival, with a Miss S Conroy.
Could that be him?


----------



## Doncella (4 October 2010)

millimoo said:



			There's a jls Spyder registered on British Dressage - was competed by 'H Stevens' until 2007, then ridden by a male, and have a recent result from August 2010 at Moreton EC Area Festival, with a female.
Could that be him?
		
Click to expand...

Yes that's him but he's off the affiliated dressage radar since I sold him.  He was never re-registered under that name.


----------



## millimoo (4 October 2010)

I searched 'Spyder' and it bought up jls Spyder. I'll PM you the details, as he has a consistant record till 2008 at affiliated Dressage, plus the latest entry from August 2010, which is also affiliated.


----------



## Doncella (4 October 2010)

I've found him.  I'm glad he's alright.  He was on his way to the meat man as a 6 year old when I intervened.  He did three years on the Junior Welsh Dressage Team.  Unfortunately the loaners sent him back without warning in the knowledge I had no land and other horses at livery so I had to sell him.  It was a really sad sale but I didn't have the facilities to keep him at Elementary level and above.
Good old Spyder.


----------



## millimoo (5 October 2010)

Well done you for saving him, and what a happy outcome.
It would be nice if you could locate his current rider and give her his history


----------



## pleasure2own (7 December 2010)

Hi, I used to own Spyder, it is definately the same horse you are looking for. I bought him for my daughter and we adored him and only sold him for financial reasons. Please get in contact as yesterday I had text from his new owner as she has to sell him due to a relationship breakdown.

It is so strange how things happen, I haven't been on here for ages and came on today the day after I got the text from Spyders owner. His present owner is heartbroken and has been having lessons on him with Roland Tong. Do you know of anyone who may wish to buy him? I would love to see some photo's of him if you have any.

In between me selling him and the new lady buying him he was briefly owned by someone else who didn't get on with him. They weren't feeding him properly and not riding him so he got quite naughty to handle on the ground (he was as good as gold for us and the new lady). They sold him on quickly to a lovely lady and I just hope he ends up in a nice home. My daughter still talks about him she had lessons at SW Byrds and everyone loved him.

If you pm me I will give you my email address and I can send you some pics and some more info

Hope to speak to you soon


----------



## Reindeer Rider (7 December 2010)

Ohhh,  keep us informed, this is exciting.  With the right outcome, we might have a film here!


----------



## Doncella (8 December 2010)

There will be more I'll put the whole story on here at some point.


----------



## Wigglypigs (27 April 2011)

Any update?


----------

